# Rue Morgue Music Reviews - adult Halloween music



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

Lately I've been checking the music reviews in Rue Morgue magazine (kinda a slicker Fangoria out of Canada) for Halloween party music. Then I pop over to Amazon or cdnow.com to listen to some tracks. It's amazing how much funeral dirge and haunted surf music is out there! 

I've got the Voodoo Organist and Monster Party 2000 on the way, and I'm thinking of ordering some Misfits (used to have the cassette, pre-CD days).

Any other fans?

Victoria


----------

